# Survive in place



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

First off I am in no way affiliated with this vendor. I wanted to ask if anyone had taken the course or heard of it. I signed up for the free mini course and am considering paying for the full course. I consider myself a prepping noob, so if I learn anything it will probably be worth it. I tried to post this in the vendor showcase section but was unable. Please move it if that is the proper place.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The vendor section is only for registered vendors to post in ... this is the appropriate place for you (as you are not associated with the link) to post this information.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

well, read the DL'd the freebies, nothing new there, not for members of this forum anyway

sorry, looks like JAPAM (Just Another Post-Apocalyptic Messiah) convinced that *his* way is the *only* way & everyone else is fulla crap (except for the experts that gave him the 'secret' information  )... :nuts:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

You can still learn from people like that. You just have to humor them and their ego. As long as you don't challenge them you'll do okay. It's like eating fish, you eat the good stuff and spit the bones out.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

Well if it aint in manuals books or blogs, then it is probably freely available on forums like this one! Honestly I doubt you will learn anything that you can't find for free.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I'd suggest you spend your money on Ragnar's Urban Survival: A Hard-times Guide to Staying Alive in the City, by Ragnar Benson.

You can get it for less than $15 on Amazon, and it has lots of useful information from survivors of Beirut, Berlin and Karachi.

Then, compare what Ragnar has to say to what the mini-course taught you. Maybe it's worth $47? Or, maybe the $15 book is enough to get you started.

Personally, I don't trust any vendor that spends that much time and effort writing hyperactive prose (paragraphs upon paragraphs! *Bold Text!* Exclamation points! _Italics! _ multi-colored fonts! ACT NOW!)

It might just be good marketing, but it gives me a headache.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

jnrdesertrats said:


> First off I am in no way affiliated with this vendor. I wanted to ask if anyone had taken the course or heard of it. I signed up for the free mini course and am considering paying for the full course. I consider myself a prepping noob, so if I learn anything it will probably be worth it. I tried to post this in the vendor showcase section but was unable. Please move it if that is the proper place.
> 
> Urban Survival Secrets You Won't Find In Manuals, Books, Or Blogs


From my POV.. your showing 60 posts... your not a NOOB! you may not be as far along as most but your light years ahead of the sheeple...

I agree with the other posters... hell you will find way more in here then in any slick bullchit thing like that... hell donate your money to help run this site!.. maybe I best do that too.. I get a lot out of here.. sometimes it's a pain in my butt, sometimes it's an upset tummy or high blood pressure.. but I've also made a friend or two.. and am learning a lot.. I'm not rushing out to apply it all but it is filed away...

Save your money.. keep reading in here and don't get into the little personality spats like I do..


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I love youtube. Type in the subject you are interested in, like drying potatoes, long term food storage, etc. Grab a coffee and learn for free. I have some books too, but I'm lazy some days and just feel like watching "tv".


----------



## alanz (Jun 7, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> I'd suggest you spend your money on Ragnar's Urban Survival: A Hard-times Guide to Staying Alive in the City, by Ragnar Benson.
> 
> You can get it for less than $15 on Amazon, and it has lots of useful information from survivors of Beirut, Berlin and Karachi.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I purchased the Urban Survival Guide from amazon and from what I know it's pretty much the same exact info except it's $27 not $47 and you get a book that will work when the power is out.

And yeah, Ragnar's Urban Survival is also really good.


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

I am not an urban dweller, I have no money to donate to this site. I do however sometimes manage to give up a few ideas for those that are trying. I also like precious metals to look at. But if the shtf, they will be the last thing that I worry about. They do not eat well. Beans will be the more valuable item. Food stuff and your physical fitness and awareness of your surroundings will be what keeps you alive. You need to make a place for you and yours to go that will be friendly. Put the book down and find some like minded people to work and play with. These forums are by far your best bet to get started. Between the knowledge and the people base, you can create what will keep you going.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

It is very difficult to find find friends or even talk to family members at this late stage of the game. I've only had one couple come on board with my way of thinking over the past fifteen years. I've said very little to them; they did see some of my preps and called me a 'survivalist.' 

I corrected them and said, no I was into emergency preparedness. Three years later they are the biggest preppers I've ever met. I would like to meet more like minded folks in my area, but its darn hard to try and discuss this issue without raising eyebrows a little.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I know what you mean. Ever since high school a couple of close friends would say " I'm perfectly normal, The rest of the world is f-ed up". At 16 yo we would rather swim to a local small island to spend the weekend with knife and a poncho, just to see if we could.  

Our peers would rather spend the weekend at the pizza shop looking for someone who would buy the beer.

We are just wired different. Most people are happy to diddy-bop through life.
"Living is easy with eyes wide shut"


----------

